# Freitag der 13.



## shadow24 (12. Mai 2011)

tja,morgen ist es wieder mal soweit...Freitag der 13.
wie geht ihr damit um?seid ihr abergläubisch und steht gar nicht erst auf,oder ist das für euch ein Tag wie jeder andere?
für mich persönlich ist es ein tag wie jeder andere und zudem natürlich endlich we
aber ich kenne ein, zwei Leute die zittern echt vor dem Tag.würde mich mal interessieren ob die panik vor dem tag hier im forum auch verbreitet ist.
und falls ja,wie kommt es?habt ihr was schlimmes an einem freitag den 13. erlebt?oder einach nur mehr pech als sonst?


----------



## Sin (12. Mai 2011)

Hab morgen meinen letzten Arbeitstag in meiner Firma, es wirs also ein Schwarzer Tag für meinen Arbeitgeber :-)


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Mai 2011)

Für einen Forenmoderator bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie z.B. der erste April. Also kein Grund zur Panik.


----------



## Budegirl (12. Mai 2011)

Sin schrieb:


> Hab morgen meinen letzten Arbeitstag in meiner Firma, es wirs also ein Schwarzer Tag für meinen Arbeitgeber :-)



you made my day!	





Für mich ist jeden Tag "Freitag, der 13."! Nur das ich in der Rolle des Jasons bin. Ich ärgere, piesake, nerve meine Mitmenschen einfach zu gerne.......


----------



## Noxiel (12. Mai 2011)

Ich habe letztes Jahr geheiratet und zwar am Freitag, den 13. 
Soviel halte ich von diesem Unglückstag, da sogar die Hochzeit draufzulegen. Hahaha, ich lache dem Unglück ins Gesicht!





P.S.: Bisher lief alles wie am Schnürchen.


----------



## llcool13 (12. Mai 2011)

Bin zwar ein wenig abergläubisch, hatte an einem Freitag dem 13. aber noch nie Probleme. Hoffe mal das das so weiter geht


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Mai 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr geheiratet und zwar am Freitag, den 13.
> Soviel halte ich von diesem Unglückstag, da sogar die Hochzeit draufzulegen. Hahaha, ich lache dem Unglück ins Gesicht!



Meine Eltern auch und feiern morgen den 23. Hochzeitstag.

Daher ist das immer nur eine Frage des Glaubens ^^


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2011)

Für mich ist das wie jeder andere Tag auch - also kein Tag, um in Panic zu geraten.
Und ich bin nicht abergläubig - sondern gläubig.


----------



## Deadchi (12. Mai 2011)

*lach* ich habe morgen Geburtstag ;-) der Sensenmann hat sich aber noch nicht angekündigt ^^


----------



## Horekin (12. Mai 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr geheiratet und zwar am Freitag, den 13.
> Soviel halte ich von diesem Unglückstag, da sogar die Hochzeit draufzulegen. Hahaha, ich lache dem Unglück ins Gesicht!
> 
> 
> ...




Hab auch an nem Freitag den 13. geheiratet. Aber schon vor 9 Jahren und meine Frau und ich sind immer noch glücklich.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Mai 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Bin zwar ein wenig abergläubisch, hatte an einem Freitag dem 13. aber noch nie Probleme. Hoffe mal das das so weiter geht




jo..."drei mal auf holz klopf"


----------



## shadow24 (12. Mai 2011)

Deadchi schrieb:


> *lach* ich habe morgen Geburtstag ;-) der Sensenmann hat sich aber noch nicht angekündigt ^^


der sensenmann kommt auch nich am Freitag den 13....da kommt Jason


----------



## shadow24 (12. Mai 2011)

Horekin schrieb:


> Hab auch an nem Freitag den 13. geheiratet. Aber schon vor 9 Jahren und meine Frau und ich sind immer noch glücklich.




ist auch zweigeteilt die meinung zur heirat an einem freitag den 13....hab dazu mal wiki kopiert(und wo das so herstammt):

*Zwei Unglückssymbole an einem Tag [Bearbeiten]*
Es gibt viele Deutungsversuche für diesen Volksaberglauben. Einer davon beruht auf der Tatsache, dass die Dreizehn und der Freitag jeweils einzeln schon seit langem als Unglückssymbole gelten. Es ist anzunehmen, dass abergläubische Menschen an Tagen, die gleichzeitig Freitage und Dreizehnte waren, schon immer besonders großes Unglück befürchteten. Später verbreitete sich der Aberglauben derart, dass heutzutage sogar Leute an den Freitag den 13. glauben, die weder mit Freitagen noch mit der Zahl Dreizehn im einzelnen ein Problem gehabt hätten.


*Die „Unglückszahl“ 13 [Bearbeiten]*
Die 13 überschreitet das geschlossene Zwölfersystem und ist als Primzahl nur durch eins und sich selbst ohne Rest teilbar. Das verleiht ihr schon eine besondere Bedeutung. In der Bibel hat die 12 eine harmonische Wirkung, beim Abendmahl hingegen waren 13 Personen anwesend. Die Aussage, der 13. sei der Verräter Judas gewesen, ist aus logischen Gesichtspunkten unhaltbar, wird aber in diesem Zusammenhang gerne verwendet. Lange hieß die 13 im deutschen Volksmund das „Dutzend des Teufels“. Nicht überall ist die Zahl aber ein Symbol für Unglück. In der jüdischen Tradition ist die 13 eine Glückszahl und ein Symbol Gottes, weil sie über der Zwölf steht. Bei den Japanern gilt die 13 ebenfalls als Glückszahl. Der jüdische Kalender richtet sich nach dem Mond, sodass am 14. eines Monats immer Vollmond ist. Wenn der Vollmond auf einen Sabbat (Samstag) fällt, ist das ein Glücksfall, also ist auch Freitag der 13. etwas Positives.


*Der „Schwarze“ Freitag [Bearbeiten]*
Der schlechte Ruf eines Freitags hat ebenfalls einen religiösen Hintergrund. Nach der christlichen Überlieferung wurde Jesus an einem Freitag gekreuzigt, auch Adam und Eva sollen an einem Freitag von den ihnen verbotenen Früchten des Baumes der Erkenntnis gekostet haben. Noch 1930 galt aber etwa im protestantischen Norden Deutschlands der Freitag als Glückstag und besonders guter Termin zum Heiraten. In der Mitte und im katholischen Süden Deutschlands glaubte man hingegen eher an die Unglück verheißende Wirkung dieses Wochentags.

Eine weitere häufige Behauptung ist die, dass der Black Friday an der Legende um den Freitag den 13. mitgewirkt haben soll. Dem widerspricht jedoch die Tatsache, dass der amerikanische Börsenkrach von 1929 bereits an einem Donnerstag begann. Im allgemeinen Bewusstsein verknüpfte sich der Börsenkrach aber später mit dem Freitag, weil es zur damaligen Zeit in den USA aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung in Europa bereits Freitag war.


----------



## Elda (12. Mai 2011)

Alles nur aberglauben.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Seit ich mit 13 Jahren oder so mal 20 Euro auf der Straße gefunden hab, ist Freitag der 13. mein "Glückstag" - natürlich nicht, isn Tag wie jeder andere auch. Aber die 13 ist meine Lieblingszahl, vielleicht gerade weil so viel Negatives damit in Verbindung gebracht wird.


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Elda schrieb:


> Alles nur aberglauben.



So ist es, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Mai 2011)

Elda schrieb:


> Alles nur aberglauben.



Und am Nächsten Tag fand man deine Leiche muahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Mai 2011)

superstitious

ein Freitag kann gar kein schlechter tag sein da er direkt vor dem wochende liegt.


----------



## Felix^^ (12. Mai 2011)

Das Dutzend des Teufels   wäre doch ein super clan name


----------



## Pentu (12. Mai 2011)

Ich damit noch nie probleme gehabt. Glauben tu ich daran auch nicht. Aber ich denk mal wenn man an solchen Tagen sein unglück sucht kann man es finden.


----------



## ZAM (12. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> ...​




anscheinend ja nicht...die buffed-community ist clever und aufgeklärt...da läuft keiner wie ein hühnchen rum

obwohl ich vermute das diejenigen die den freitag als pechtag ansehen sich das hier nicht mehr trauen zuzugeben,da alle hier über den aberglauben lachen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2011)

Da Fortuna mir zur Zeit sowieso sehr sehr gerne in die Eier tritt... ist mir der Tag relativ egal...


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Mai 2011)

Aberglaube.

Genauso wie das unter die Leiter durchgehen, Schuhe auf den Tisch stellen oder einen Spiegel zerbrechen.

Beim ersten achte ich immer sehr gerne auf die Reaktion der umstehenden Personen, immer wieder zum Schmunzeln.


----------



## Zangor (12. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> seid ihr abergläubisch und steht gar nicht erst auf,oder ist das für euch ein Tag wie jeder andere?



 "Der Aberglaube ist ein Kind der Furcht, der Schwachheit und der Unwissenheit." - Friedrich der Große 



shadow24 schrieb:


> Eine weitere häufige Behauptung ist die, dass der Black Friday an der Legende um den Freitag den 13. mitgewirkt haben soll. Dem widerspricht jedoch die Tatsache, dass der amerikanische Börsenkrach von 1929 bereits an einem Donnerstag begann. Im allgemeinen Bewusstsein verknüpfte sich der Börsenkrach aber später mit dem Freitag, weil es zur damaligen Zeit in den USA aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung in Europa bereits Freitag war.



Nicht zu vergessen der 13. Oktober 1307 der "schwarze Freitag" für den Orden der Tempelritter. 

Für mich ist das ein Tag wie jeder andere. An jedem Tag können schreckliche Dinge geschehen. Wer morgens mit dem Bewusstsein aufsteht, dass es ein Unglück geben wird/könnte, dem passiert dann was, weil er seine ganze Energie nur darauf verwendet und unachtsam durch den Tag geht.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Mai 2011)

Es ist ein Freitag, also ist es ein guter Tag... Wochenende! <3


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Wer an Freitag den 13. als Unglückstag glaubt, glaubt eben auch an Geister und Werwölfe.


----------



## Dracun (12. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahh wie geill .. ich liebe dieses Ava einfach


----------



## Shaila (12. Mai 2011)

Ich habe Morgen meine letzte Prüfung, ich blende das Datum einfach aus.


----------



## teppichleiste (12. Mai 2011)

In Wahrheit wars Sonntag der 22


----------



## Arosk (12. Mai 2011)

OHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

ich werde sterben!


----------



## Stevesteel (12. Mai 2011)

Ein Tag wieder jeder andere auch für mich, nur dass alle Kollegen und Mitmenschen immer wieder darauf hinweisen, dass ja Freitag der 13. ist.

Grüße an Jason


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. Mai 2011)

Ich hab in der 9. Klasse mal ne 1 in Mathe an einem Freitag, dem 13. bekommen. Und JA, das war ungewöhnlich für mich. ^^ Also seh ich den Tag eher als Glückstag.


----------



## yves1993 (12. Mai 2011)

Ihr leidet doch alle an PARASKAVEDEKATRIAPHOBIA (Ja ich weiss das auswendig... <3 Fozzy)



Außerdem: Wayne. Dieses Jahr passiert was viel interessanteres, der Juli 2011 hat 5 Wochenenden, 5x Freitag, 5x Samstag und 5x Sonntag. Sowas passiert nur alle 829 Jahre!!


----------



## Lakor (12. Mai 2011)

Ich mag Freitag den 13.

An sich ist der Tag völlig wurscht, aber wenn dann was doofe passiert (z.B. weil irgendwas falsch läuft) dann sag ich: AHH Freitag der 13. ich kann nichts dafür. Ist ne schöne Sache sowas auf einen Wochentag schieben zu können


----------



## Potpotom (12. Mai 2011)

Ich mag den Juli schon jetzt... <3

xD


----------



## Sabito (12. Mai 2011)

Freitasg der 13. ist der geilste Tag im Jahr, hatte an dem bisher immer nur Glück. xD


----------



## Exicoo (12. Mai 2011)

Deadchi schrieb:


> *lach* ich habe morgen Geburtstag ;-) der Sensenmann hat sich aber noch nicht angekündigt ^^



vllt. kommt er heute Nacht und holt dich! ;D


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2011)

was ich am freitag den 13 mache? friday the 13th ankuckn, was sollte man sonst an so nem tag machn.


----------



## Petersburg (12. Mai 2011)

Gestern beim Blick auf den Kalender 
1. Gedanke Oh schonwieder Freitag der 13.
2. Gedanke Oh.. ein Fussel!
Dann hab ich den rest des Tages damit verbracht den Fussel zu betrachten~

Aber mir recht wenn jemand dadrann glaubt, dann sind diese Personen mal vorsichtiger.


----------



## Hortensie (12. Mai 2011)

Zangor schrieb:


> "Der Aberglaube ist ein Kind der Furcht, der Schwachheit und der Unwissenheit." - Friedrich der Große
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau deshalb, seit diesem Ereigniss, gibt es diesen *Aberglauben* 
Die Ermordung der Tempelritter


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2011)

das liegt auf der bedeutungsskala etwa auf der höhe des eurovision^^

finde es alelrdings einach nur spannend alle paar monate mal wieder einen 13. freitag zu sehen. einfach weil sich zwei bekannte sachen treffen


----------



## Dödens (12. Mai 2011)

*Zwei Unglückssymbole an einem Tag [Bearbeiten]*
Es gibt viele Deutungsversuche für diesen Volksaberglauben. Einer davon beruht auf der Tatsache, dass die Dreizehn und der Freitag jeweils einzeln schon seit langem als Unglückssymbole gelten. Es ist anzunehmen, dass abergläubische Menschen an Tagen, die gleichzeitig Freitage und Dreizehnte waren, schon immer besonders großes Unglück befürchteten. Später verbreitete sich der Aberglauben derart, dass heutzutage sogar Leute an den Freitag den 13. glauben, die weder mit Freitagen noch mit der Zahl Dreizehn im einzelnen ein Problem gehabt hätten.


Sollte sich dann das pech nicht aufheben mit doppeltem unglück?! Da murphy mir mein pech bringt, ist freitag der 13. ein normaler potentioneller pech oder glückstag!


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Mai 2011)

Selbstverständlich bringt der Freitag der 13 Unglück.

Und das ist leicht zu beweisen:

1) Nehmt z.B. die 13. Aus wieviel Zahlen besteht die 13? Aus 2 (der 1 und der 3). Rechnet nun 13 - 2 = 11 
Nun ziehn wir von den 12 Apostel Christi diese 11 ab und was bleibt übrig? Einer und zwar Judas!!! Uhuhuhuu

2) Nehmt die Quersumme von 13 = 4. Nun zählt die Anzahl der Buchstaben des Wortes Freitag= 7.
4 + 7 = 11. Merkt euch die 11
Und nun rechnet mal 13 - die Quersumme aus 13, nämlich 4. Was kommt raus= genau..9
Und wann war der Anschlag auf das World Trade Center? am 11.09. na merkt ihr was?

3) oder zieht von der 13 die Anzahl der Buchstaben des Wortes Freitag (7) ab und ihr erhaltet ...6
jetzt rechnet die erste Zahl von 13 (1) mal die zweite (3) und raus kommt (1x3)....3
und was kommt von wie 3 mal hintereinande die 6 nehmen...666 mehr muss ich ja wohl nicht sagen

Freitag der 13. ist böse böse böse böse und...böse! 
Und ich habs bewiesen!!


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Mai 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Freitag der 13. ist böse böse böse böse und...böse!
> Und ich habs bewiesen!!



DANKE!
Jetzt habe ich endlich einen Beweis, den ich meinem Chef am Montag vorlegen kann, wenn er mich fragt, wieso ich morgen nicht arbeiten war.

(Der Satz klingt komisch....)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2011)

omg es ist soweit^^


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> omg es ist soweit^^



Bis jetzt gehts mir ganz gut


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Mai 2011)

is der 12.12.2012 eig ein donnerstag?^^


----------



## MrBlaki (13. Mai 2011)

Naja, Aberglaube halt.
Was soll ich sagen? Ich habe alle paar Jahre am Freitag den 13ten Geburtstag. 
Trotzdem ist noch nie etwas negatives passiert


----------



## Jordin (13. Mai 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bringt der Freitag der 13 Unglück.
> 
> Und das ist leicht zu beweisen:
> 
> ...



Daraus machen wir eine Religion und übernehmen die Weltherrschaft!


----------



## Dracun (13. Mai 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bringt der Freitag der 13 Unglück.
> 
> Und das ist leicht zu beweisen:
> 
> ...


Heil dir du oh heilige Vag...äh heiliger Ohrensammler


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Freitag der 13. ist böse böse böse böse und...böse!
> Und ich habs bewiesen!!



Made my Day


----------



## Belomil (13. Mai 2011)

also für mich ist es (normalerweise) ein tag wie jeder andere... heute is nur ein besonderer freitag der 13. weil heute mein Maturaball ist (jaa, die haben den wirklich heute gemacht, ich frag mich ja was die ganzen abergläubischen leute machen... kommen sie zum ball? kommen sie nicht?)
meine freundin denkt da ein bisschen anders, sie meint, ihr passiert an jedem freitag den 13. was schlechtes... beim letzten ist ihr hamster plötzlich tot im käfig gegelen... naja, mal sehn was heute abend is, vll wirds ja lustig 
aber zu laut lachen darf ich nicht sonst hängt der haussegen schief 

greetz
Belomil


----------



## shadow24 (13. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> is der 12.12.2012 eig ein donnerstag?^^




nein,mittwoch


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Belomil schrieb:


> meine freundin denkt da ein bisschen anders, sie meint, ihr passiert an jedem freitag den 13. was schlechtes... beim letzten ist ihr hamster plötzlich tot im käfig gegelen... naja, mal sehn was heute abend is, vll wirds ja lustig
> aber zu laut lachen darf ich nicht sonst hängt der haussegen schief
> 
> greetz
> Belomil



Schonmal was von der "Self-fulfilling prophecy" gehört?


----------



## Dweencore (13. Mai 2011)

Also bis jetzt geht es mir noch gut 
Wie siehts es bei euch aus ?


----------



## Belomil (13. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Schonmal was von der "Self-fulfilling prophecy" gehört?



ich glaub schon... wenn ich die ganze zeit daran denke, dass was schlimmes passieren wird wirds auch passieren... oder?
aber dass ihr hamster plötzlich das zeitliche segnet wird von dem phänomän (ich hab das ungute gefühl, das is falsch geschrieben^^) wohl nicht beeinflusst worden sein, oder?^^
naja, zufall sag ich da...


----------



## shadow24 (13. Mai 2011)

Belomil schrieb:


> ich glaub schon... wenn ich die ganze zeit daran denke, dass was schlimmes passieren wird wirds auch passieren... oder?
> aber dass ihr hamster plötzlich das zeitliche segnet wird von dem phänomän (ich hab das ungute gefühl, das is falsch geschrieben^^) wohl nicht beeinflusst worden sein, oder?^^
> naja, zufall sag ich da...




genau,zufall halt...hätte auch jeden anderen tag passieren können
und phänomen wird so geschrieben,aber jeder weiss auch was du damit sagen wolltest,von daher ist es wurscht.ist ja hier kein deutschunterricht sondern ein spielerforum...


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2011)

Belomil schrieb:


> ich glaub schon... wenn ich die ganze zeit daran denke, dass was schlimmes passieren wird wirds auch passieren... oder?
> aber dass ihr hamster plötzlich das zeitliche segnet wird von dem phänomän (ich hab das ungute gefühl, das is falsch geschrieben^^) wohl nicht beeinflusst worden sein, oder?^^
> naja, zufall sag ich da...



Sicher war das mit dem Hamster ein blöder Zufall. Aber wenn ich den ganzen Tag schon panisch rumrenne und denke, heute passiert was ganz Schlimmes, dann passiert auch was ganz Schlimmes bzw. alles Schlimme, was dann passiert, wird auf den Tag bezogen.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Mai 2011)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt geht es mir noch gut
> Wie siehts es bei euch aus ?




Also ich hab heut morgen meine Allergie - Tablette vergessen, jetzt ist meine Nase zu und so langsam bekomm ich Kopfschmerzen  ...
DAS kann auch nur an einem Freitag, den 13. passieren...


----------



## Belomil (13. Mai 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und phänomen wird so geschrieben,aber jeder weiss auch was du damit sagen wolltest,von daher ist es wurscht.ist ja hier kein deutschunterricht sondern ein spielerforum...



ich weiß, dass wir hier nicht im deutschunterricht sind aber ich wollt einfach mal dazuschreiben, dass ich mir durchaus im klaren darüber bin, dass ich das wort falsch geschrieben hab^^ aber danke für die aufklärung 

und @Dweencore: mir gehts noch richtig gut, keine probleme heute gehabt... portal 2 hat auch schön installiert und sonst alles prima 
und beim rest?^^


----------



## xdave78 (13. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> is der 12.12.2012 eig ein donnerstag?^^



ist auf jeden Fall der Tag, an dem Du noch 9 Tage bis zu Weltuntergang runterzählen kannst. Hab mich btw auf facebook für das Event "21.12.2012 - Weltuntergang miit anschliessender Aftershow-Party" eingetragen - kommt ihr da auch?

Freitag der 13te..ja..hab ich eigentllich kein Problem mit, wie gesagt es ist der Tag vorm Wochenende ^^


----------



## ADLER78 (14. Mai 2011)

Grundsätzlich bin ich kein sonderlich abergläubischer Mensch. Mir ist an 13. Freitagen schon sowohl gutes als auch schlechtes geschehen. Einen besonderen Tag markiert diese Konstellation aus Datum und Wochentag für mich daher nicht.


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2011)

Freitage sind NIE schlechte Tage, es wäre um einiges schlimmer wenn es Montag der 13. wäre.


----------

